# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا >  وفاه الدكتو خليفه اليماحي

## الحلوه 24

توفى البارحه من افضل الدكاتره لدينا دكتو خليفه اليماحي وتم الصلاه عليه اليوم الفجر ادعوله بالرحمه والمغفره.

اللهم ارحم الدكتور خليفه واغفر له وعافه واعف عنه واكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والبرد ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس واجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه ولا تجعله حفره من حفر النار واجمعه مع الصديقين .

الله اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامين

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سنة الإعتكاف في العشر الأواخر من رمضان 
فدية العاجز عن الصوم في رمضان 
أشياء لا تـفسـد الصوم 
رمضان بين الطاعات والآفات 
يومك في رمضان 
ما هي مفسدات الصوم ؟ 
أعمال تزيد الأجر في رمضان 
احاديث عن فضل الصيام 
هل يجوز تنظيف الأسنان بالفرشاة والمعجون في... 
تعرف على معنى كلمة رمضان

----------


## الهرمودي

اللهم آمين

----------


## bint_bladey

الله يرحمه برحمته يآآآرب

----------


## @الزين كله@

الله يرحمه ويغفرله

----------


## ::AmOoOl::

اللهم اغفر للمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات 


الله يرحمه ويتقبله قبول حسن

----------


## EMEE_84

اللهم ارحم الدكتور خليفه واغفر له وعافه واعف عنه واكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والبرد ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس واجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه ولا تجعله حفره من حفر النار واجمعه مع الصديقين .

الله اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامين


لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم 

اللهم أجرني في مصيبتي وأخلف لي خيرآ منهاا

 :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## عنود الصييد

ان الله وان اليه راجعون
الله يرحمه ويغفرله

----------


## umalawee

الله يرحمه برحمته يآآآرب

----------


## cuta

الله يرحمه عرفنا الخبر وزعلنا والله

وبنت اخته اخترب عرسها وكان بنفس يوم وفاته =(

----------


## mmaryamm

ان للة وانا الية راجعون 


اللة يرحمة ويغفر لة

----------


## nasrrmtr

الله يرحمه.

----------


## لعيونك إنت

اللهم ارحم الدكتور خليفه واغفر له وعافه واعف عنه واكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والبرد ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس واجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه ولا تجعله حفره من حفر النار واجمعه مع الصديقين .

----------


## nono _RAK

اللهم ارحم الدكتور خليفه واغفر له وعافه واعف عنه واكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والبرد ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس واجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه ولا تجعله حفره من حفر النار واجمعه مع الصديقين .

اللهم آميييييييين

----------


## ليه ياقلب

اللهم ارحم الدكتور خليفه واغفر له وعافه واعف عنه واكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والبرد ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس واجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه ولا تجعله حفره من حفر النار واجمعه مع الصديقين .

آمييييييييييييييين =(

----------


## مدام الشامسي

اللهم ارحم الدكتور خليفه واغفر له وعافه واعف عنه واكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والبرد ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس واجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه ولا تجعله حفره من حفر النار واجمعه مع الصديقين .

----------


## lazi

اللهم ارحم الدكتور خليفه واغفر له وعافه واعف عنه واكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والبرد ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس واجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه ولا تجعله حفره من حفر النار واجمعه مع الصديقين

----------


## ميمي!

اللهم ارحم الدكتور خليفه واغفر له وعافه واعف عنه واكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والبرد ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس واجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه ولا تجعله حفره من حفر النار واجمعه مع الصديقين .

اللهم اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامين

----------


## May22

الله يرحمه ويغفر له ويثبته عند السؤال

----------


## اليشمك

> اللهم ارحم الدكتور خليفه واغفر له وعافه واعف عنه واكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والبرد ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس واجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه ولا تجعله حفره من حفر النار واجمعه مع الصديقين .
> 
> اللهم آميييييييين

----------


## glbe

لهم ارحم الدكتور خليفه واغفر له وعافه واعف عنه واكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والبرد ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس واجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه ولا تجعله حفره من حفر النار واجمعه مع الصديقين .

الله اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامين

----------


## نهاروليل

> اللهم ارحم الدكتور خليفه واغفر له وعافه واعف عنه واكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والبرد ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس واجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه ولا تجعله حفره من حفر النار واجمعه مع الصديقين .

----------


## كش ملك

الله يرحمه ويغفر له ويثبته عند السؤال

----------


## وله الامارات

اللهم ارحم الدكتور خليفه واغفر له وعافه واعف عنه واكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والبرد ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس واجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه ولا تجعله حفره من حفر النار واجمعه مع الصديقين .

الله اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامين

----------


## خليدة

اللهم ارحم الدكتور خليفه واغفر له وعافه واعف عنه واكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والبرد ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس واجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه ولا تجعله حفره من حفر النار واجمعه مع الصديقين .

الله اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامين

----------


## الألمـــاســه

اللهم ارحم الدكتور خليفه واغفر له وعافه واعف عنه واكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والبرد ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس واجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه ولا تجعله حفره من حفر النار واجمعه مع الصديقين .

الله اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامين

----------


## al3'auorh

اللهم ارحم الدكتور خليفه واغفر له وعافه واعف عنه واكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والبرد ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس واجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه ولا تجعله حفره من حفر النار واجمعه مع الصديقين .

الله اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامين

----------


## miss-fashion

الله يرحمة ويجعلة من اهل الجنة ويصبر اهلة على فراقة

----------


## بدريه بدر

الله يرحمه
ويصبر اهله ..

----------


## روح مجهول

الله يرحمه ويغمد روحه الجنه ويجعل مثواه الجنه يارب

بس بغيت اعرف ،،، وين منطقته؟

و دكتوور فشوو؟

----------


## daloa

لا الاه الا الله انا لله وانا اليه راجعون اللهم ارحمه واغفر له ولجميع امة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## f.elshehhi

اللهم آمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## معلمتي

اللهم اغفر للمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات 


الله يرحمه ويتقبله قبول حسن

----------


## 7ـنايـا

*اللهم ارحم الدكتور خليفه واغفر له وعافه واعف عنه واكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والبرد ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس واجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه ولا تجعله حفره من حفر النار واجمعه مع الصديقين .*

----------


## ريماس

اللهم ارحم الدكتور خليفه واغفر له وعافه واعف عنه واكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والبرد ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس واجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه ولا تجعله حفره من حفر النار واجمعه مع الصديقين

----------


## جوجيتّ

الله يرحمه ويغفر له ان شاء الله

----------


## ريف زايد

الله يرحمه ويغفرله

----------


## زهرة جوري

الله يرحمه ويغفر له ان شاء الله

----------


## بنت جيبوتي

اللهم ارحم الدكتور خليفه واغفر له وعافه واعف عنه واكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والبرد ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس واجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه ولا تجعله حفره من حفر النار واجمعه مع الصديقين .

اللهم آمين

----------


## um_dana

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

الله يرحمه

ويصبر اهله*

----------


## قلبي عصآني

*



اللهم ارحم الدكتور خليفه واغفر له وعافه واعف عنه واكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والبرد ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس واجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه ولا تجعله حفره من حفر النار واجمعه مع الصديقين .

اللهم آمين


الله يصبرهم

و إن شآلله خآتمة الأحزآن*

----------


## hmo0o0m

اللهم ارحم الدكتور خليفه واغفر له وعافه واعف عنه واكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والبرد ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس واجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه ولا تجعله حفره من حفر النار واجمعه مع الصديقين .

----------


## دمعة شقى

اللهم ارحم الدكتور خليفه واغفر له وعافه واعف عنه واكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والبرد ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس واجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه ولا تجعله حفره من حفر النار واجمعه مع الصديقين .

الله اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامين

----------


## ** ام شوق **

اللهم ارحم الدكتور خليفه واغفر له وعافه واعف عنه واكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والبرد ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس واجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه ولا تجعله حفره من حفر النار واجمعه مع الصديقين .

الله اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامين

----------


## دمـعے العيونے

اللهم ارحم الدكتور خليفه واغفر له وعافه واعف عنه واكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والبرد ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس واجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه ولا تجعله حفره من حفر النار واجمعه مع الصديقين .

اللهم آمين

----------


## ام عاشة

اللهم ارحم الدكتور خليفه واغفر له وعافه واعف عنه واكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والبرد ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس واجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه ولا تجعله حفره من حفر النار واجمعه مع الصديقين .

الله اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامين

----------


## موزه عبيد

الله يرحمه و يغفر له

----------


## ميمو كيوت

ان لله وان اليه لراجعون 
الله يرحمه ويغمد روحه الجنه يارب

----------


## قلـRDـب

اللهم ارحم الدكتور خليفه واغفر له وعافه واعف عنه واكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والبرد ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس واجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه ولا تجعله حفره من حفر النار واجمعه مع الصديقين .

الله اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامين

----------


## GuMus

إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون


الله يرحمه و يغفر له


بس خبروناا لو سمحتواا هو دكتور في وين في الجامعة و إلا المستشفى .. و من أي منطقة بالضبط و شو اسمه الثلاثي لأنه اليماحيين كثير الله يبارك فيهم

----------


## shomoos

رحمك الله يا خليفة رحمة واسعة وأسكنك فسيح جناتك ، وألهم أهلك وذويك الصبر والسلوان، إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

----------


## سكر مالح

> إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
> 
> 
> الله يرحمه و يغفر له
> 
> 
> بس خبروناا لو سمحتواا هو دكتور في وين في الجامعة و إلا المستشفى .. و من أي منطقة بالضبط و شو اسمه الثلاثي لأنه اليماحيين كثير الله يبارك فيهم



هذا إللي كان يطلع على قنة الشارقه ؟؟ و كان يدرس طب في جامعة الإمارات ؟؟

----------


## بــدور

إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون


الله يرحمه و يغفر له

----------


## وتر الوفاء

اللهم ارحم الدكتور خليفه واغفر له وعافه واعف عنه واكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والبرد ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس واجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه ولا تجعله حفره من حفر النار واجمعه مع الصديقين .

----------


## دار المحبين

اللهم ارحم الدكتور خليفه واغفر له وعافه واعف عنه واكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والبرد ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس واجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه ولا تجعله حفره من حفر النار واجمعه مع الصديقين .

الله اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامين

----------


## شموس 77

الله يرحمه ويغفرله

----------


## روح داخل روح2

اللهم ارحمه واغفر له وعافه واعف عنه واكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والبرد ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس واجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه ولا تجعله حفره من حفر النار واجمعه مع الصديقين .

----------


## عاشيه

اللهم ارحمه واغفر له وعافه واعف عنه واكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والبرد ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس واجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه ولا تجعله حفره من حفر النار واجمعه مع الصديقين .

----------


## ام انومي

اللهم ارحم الدكتور خليفه واغفر له وعافه واعف عنه واكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والبرد ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس واجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه ولا تجعله حفره من حفر النار واجمعه مع الصديقين .

الله اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامين

----------


## أم_سوافي

الله يرحمه ويغفر له ويثبته عند السؤال اللهم آمييييييييين ...

----------


## اسيره الليل

الله يرحمه

----------


## نبض قلبهـ

اللهم ارحم الدكتور خليفه واغفر له وعافه واعف عنه واكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والبرد ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس واجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه ولا تجعله حفره من حفر النار واجمعه مع الصديقين .

----------


## حسناء الخليج

انا لله وانا اليه راجعين...الله يرحمه ويغمد روحه الجنة

----------


## العسلية

الله يرحمة ويغمد روحة الجنة ......

----------


## بنفسجـية

اللهم ارحم الدكتور خليفه واغفر له وعافه واعف عنه واكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والبرد ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس واجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه ولا تجعله حفره من حفر النار واجمعه مع الصديقين .

----------


## قلب انسانه

اللهم ارحم الدكتور خليفه واغفر له وعافه واعف عنه واكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والبرد ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس واجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه ولا تجعله حفره من حفر النار واجمعه مع الصديقين .

الله اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامين


لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## أم الريم وحمد

اللهم ارحم الدكتور خليفه واغفر له وعافه واعف عنه واكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والبرد ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس واجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه ولا تجعله حفره من حفر النار واجمعه مع الصديقين .

اللهم اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامين

----------


## $أم غايه$

اللهم ارحم الدكتور خليفه واغفر له وعافه واعف عنه واكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والبرد ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس واجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه ولا تجعله حفره من حفر النار واجمعه مع الصديقين .

اللهم اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامين

----------


## بدرية محمد

الله ير حمه ويرحمنا معاه ويصبر اهله 
ويغمد روحه الجنة امين يا رب العالمين

----------


## صيد الخاطر

الله ير حمه ويرحمنا معاه ويصبر اهله 
ويغمد روحه الجنة امين يا رب العالمين

----------


## دانة الامارات

الله يرحمه ويغفرله

----------


## ومضهـ

اللهم ارحم الدكتور خليفه واغفر له وعافه واعف عنه واكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والبرد ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس واجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه ولا تجعله حفره من حفر النار واجمعه مع الصديقين .

اللهم آميييييييين

----------


## عنقوشة

الله يرحمه ويغفرله يارب ويوسع مدخلهلا ويرحم جميع أمواتنا وأموات المسلمين آميييين.

----------


## سيدة الوروود

اللهم ارحم الدكتور خليفه واغفر له وعافه واعف عنه واكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والبرد ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس واجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه ولا تجعله حفره من حفر النار واجمعه مع الصديقين .

الله اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامين

----------


## مـــــريم

الله يرحمه ..

----------


## بنت الأمل

الله يرحمه ويغفرله يارب ويوسع مدخله ويرحم جميع أمواتنا وأموات المسلمين آميييين.

----------


## أم حصه

الله يرحمه ويغفر له

----------


## أبنةأمنة

اللهم ارحم الدكتور خليفه واغفر له وعافه واعف عنه واكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والبرد ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس واجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه ولا تجعله حفره من حفر النار واجمعه مع الصديقين .

الله اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامين

----------


## نسمة مسك

اللهم ارحم الدكتور خليفه واغفر له وعافه واعف عنه واكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والبرد ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس واجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه ولا تجعله حفره من حفر النار واجمعه مع الصديقين .

الله اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامين

----------


## فوفوو

اللهم ارحم الدكتور خليفه واغفر له وعافه واعف عنه واكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والبرد ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس واجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه ولا تجعله حفره من حفر النار واجمعه مع الصديقين .

الله يرحمه و غمد روحه الجنة و صبر أهله على فراقه 

هم السابقون و نحنو الراحلون

----------


## OM MZNA

اللهم ارحم الدكتور خليفه واغفر له وعافه واعف عنه واكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والبرد ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس واجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه ولا تجعله حفره من حفر النار واجمعه مع الصديقين 

دكتور في مستشفى جلبا

----------


## منووووره

الله يرحمك د.خليفه ويغمد روحك الجنه يارب 
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

----------


## ميمي4040

اللـــــــــــــــــــــهم امين

----------


## blaCk pearL

الله يرحمه ويغمد روحه الجنه ونعيمها

----------


## أم حمدة2008

الله يرحمه .. تقصدين الدكتور إلي يطلع في قناة نور دبي ؟؟؟؟

----------


## عهود المحبه

*الله يرحمه صج كان طيب وايد ,, وكل ما كنت اروح اتعالج عنده يقعد يسولف 

بس يحليله عانى واايد وبدون ما يحسس احد كله عشان ما يضايجهم 

اللهم ارحم الدكتور خليفه واغفر له وعافه واعف عنه واكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والبرد ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس واجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه ولا تجعله حفره من حفر النار واجمعه مع الصديقين اللهم آمـــــــــــــــــــــين*

----------


## احب عيالي

الله يرحمه في هذه الايام المبروكه يارب العالمين 
اللهم ثبته عند السؤال اللهم الهم اهله وذويه الصبر 
الله يرحمنا برحمته يارب

----------


## ميرة الظاهري

الله يرحمه ويصبرأهله

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## الدماني5

الله يرحمه برحمته يآآآرب
الله يرحمه برحمته يآآآرب

----------


## روضة الدنيا

اللهم آمييييييييييييين

الله يرحمه  :Frown:

----------


## العـ تالي ـمر

[QUOTE=EMEE_84;14443829]اللهم ارحم الدكتور خليفه واغفر له وعافه واعف عنه واكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والبرد ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس واجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه ولا تجعله حفره من حفر النار واجمعه مع الصديقين .

الله اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامين


لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم 

اللهم أجرنا في مصيبتنا وأخلفنا خيرآ منهاا

----------


## ذهب

اللهم ارحم الدكتور خليفه واغفر له وعافه واعف عنه واكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والبرد ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس واجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه ولا تجعله حفره من حفر النار واجمعه مع الصديقين .

الله اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامين

----------


## بنت الراهي

اللهم ارحم الدكتور خليفه واغفر له وعافه واعف عنه واكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والبرد ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس واجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه ولا تجعله حفره من حفر النار واجمعه مع الصديقين .



اللهـم آميـن


الله يصبر أهلـه ومرتـه وعيآلــه ~ْ


 :Frown:

----------


## أم أروى

اللهم اااميييييين

----------


## العمر لحظه

اللهم ارحمه واغفر له وثبته عند السؤال وارحم موتانا وموت المسلمين

----------


## شموخ عليا

اللهم ارحم الدكتور خليفه واغفر له وعافه واعف عنه واكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والبرد ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس واجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه ولا تجعله حفره من حفر النار واجمعه مع الصديقين .

الله اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامين

----------


## شيطونه الخور

الللهم امييين

----------


## نوااارة

اللهم اغفر للمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات 


الله يرحمه ويتقبله قبول حسن

----------


## "عسووووووله"

الله يرحمة يارب

----------


## um_hlal

اللهم ارحمه واغفر له 
اللهم اجعل قبره روضا من رياض الجنة
اللهم ارحمنا اذا صرنا الى ما صار اليه
صلى الله على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## Lipsy

الله يرحمه ويغمد روحه الجنه....

----------


## آنسات

الله يرحمه ويغفر له

----------


## أحلا ورده

سامعه اسمه فجامعتنا " جامعة الامارات" 

الله يرحمه إن شااء الله ويسكنه فسيح جناته

----------


## baba1ho

اللهم اغفر للمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات 


الله يرحمه ويتقبله قبول حسن

----------


## amirh alhoor

> اللهم اغفر للمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات 
> 
> 
> الله يرحمه ويتقبله قبول حسن


الله يرحمه ياجماعة عطونا نبذه عنه  :Sob7an:

----------


## ساس الحلا

اللهم ارحم الدكتور خليفه واغفر له وعافه واعف عنه واكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والبرد ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس واجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه ولا تجعله حفره من حفر النار واجمعه مع الصديقين .

----------


## لولو الذكيه

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

الله يرحمه ويغفر له

----------


## ابنة الإمارات

اللهم ارحم الدكتور خليفه واغفر له وعافه واعف عنه واكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والبرد ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس واجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه ولا تجعله حفره من حفر النار واجمعه مع الصديقين .

الله اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامين

----------


## روح كلباء

الله يرحمه ويغمد روحه الجنة 
أنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

----------


## أشواق333

دكتورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر شوة؟؟

----------


## احلى الاسامي

الله يرحمه.................

----------


## روكي ركان

انا لله و انا اليه راجعون 
الله يرحمه ويغفر له و يصبر اهله ياااااااااارب

----------


## البياااعة

اللهم اغفر للمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات 


الله يرحمه ويتقبله قبول حسن

----------

